# Crank's trip to MN



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Just got back yesterday from the frequent trip to Lisa Geller's mondioring field in MN. The weather kept us in the building, but we still managed to get him pretty squared away in the bitework department. Most of these were stick and accessory face attack pictures with him on a bungee to get him coming in lightening fast. This trip was the first time I had him biting suits. I was really happy with how he took to it without missing a beat. Previous to that we had done a lot of leg sleeve work for targeting purposes as well as to just let him have fun and win something.

It was a pretty productive trip. He got his CGC while we were there. He is 9 months old at the time of most of these pictures.




































































































Working a search and then bark and hold



























































































Working the out guard.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a great looking boy! Looks like he had a very fun & busy day!

Grats on the CGC too!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice action pics....

Did Crank get to drive the classic 3 wheeled golf cart ?



SuperG


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I love Mals  

Nice pup you got there!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! Growing up so fast.

Maligator at work! 

Love the dark mask and black on his chest.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome! I LOVE the 17th one down. Caught those crazy eyes right before the bite!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! I had to really go back and look for that. My Dad used to work on those crazy things. 





SuperG said:


> Nice action pics....
> 
> Did Crank get to drive the classic 3 wheeled golf cart ?
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Stunning dog!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's one nice looking Mal, love the action shots  Congratulations on the CGC!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He has really grown up! Handsome boy, looks like you guys are having fun. Congrats on the CGC


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Sadly the golf carts didn't get used. The cold weather kept us in that building with the exception of us managing to sneak outside for two days when spring sort of rolled in. They only got used as places to stick the dogs for absence of handlers.

I've been pretty slack as far as putting behaviors on the guy because I've had board and train classes to do but I've been kicking it into high gear lately because I have to start putting all the pieces together to get him ready for his first mondioring trial at some point this year. I don't have a date in mind yet but it will be in 2015.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

He is looking so great! I love the different things they have, especially the foam noodle monster lol. Those guys are rather brave people. Not sure I would be calm with teeth only inches from my face.

I have a friend who works up in MN. Not sure it's the same place that you went to. Congrats on the CGC!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a handsome boy, love his mask.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Colie CVT said:


> He is looking so great! I love the different things they have, especially the foam noodle monster lol. Those guys are rather brave people. Not sure I would be calm with teeth only inches from my face.


They go for suit. They all get trained from very early on to target. Some of those more exaggerated displays of a shoulder or an upper arm are done to ensure the dog targets that spot. They're pretty precise as to where they end up going. Not saying accidents don't happen, but it's a fairly safe thing when done right.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I know that logically, but it still is brave to me lol. I still have trouble not flinching when I have teeth coming at me. Or muzzled ones. The angle of one of those photos makes it clear the decoy is pushing his shoulder forward, it was what caught my attention.

We did a gastropexy on one of the K9 officers this week. I felt bad for the anesthetist. They couldn't really hold the dog back once he decided she was not ok. Big mal.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

He is a handsome, handsome boy! And congratulations--he's doing so well. I remember the pix you posted when you first got him, he is really growing. And I agree with Colie CVT... I can play rough with my own dogs, it doesn't bother me to see teeth coming at me. But a dog I didn't know--a SERIOUS dog at that--those guys must have nerves of steel!

Susan


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

What was really impressive about Crank is I had just put him on the suit the second day there and then very quickly he was put on 7 different decoys most of whom he had never seen before and he wanted to bite them all without any kind of hesitation. It doesn't matter who they are or what they're wearing he just wants to bite em. Outside of the work he is super friendly like a golden retriever. Not a hint of nerviness or nastiness. He is really stable and compliant too. During the CGC absence of handler I left him with the evaluator in a down stay that he held for 3 minutes even with me not there and nobody able to enforce it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like you've got the total package in Crank.

I'll be watching for updates on Crank's first foray into competition. 

Mondioring isn't something that sees a lot of exposure so it will be great to follow and learn as you and Crank progress.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay for you and Crank! (Love his name!) Gotta say too I love the way you set the pics up on this thread. All these toothy action shots and the last one is just him sitting so pretty- even has his dainty lil feet all lined up.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice, nice, NICE dog. Cannot wait to have more Malinois - this is your Ot Vitosha Mal? He is stunning, not just in his work but he's got looks as well. Congrats!! Hope you continue posting updates


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Very handsome Mal! 
Great pics & congrats on the CGC


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

He's grown into such a tall, dark and handsome guy! 
Love the pictures of him. Interesting shots of him in action.
Always enjoy Crank updates.
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Rei said:


> Nice, nice, NICE dog. Cannot wait to have more Malinois - this is your Ot Vitosha Mal? He is stunning, not just in his work but he's got looks as well. Congrats!! Hope you continue posting updates


Yup he's from Ot Vitoshas C litter of Odin and Hidden Garden. I didn't get any good video unfortunately because I was more focused on enforcing his rules of engagement. I think I have video on facebook of one of his first face attacks on bungee I'll have to track down. I wish they caught the one where I was first teaching whistle outs and recall on the suit for the first time. I was using the leg sleeve as a reward and I put it on my shoulder to give him a shoulder bite on return for kicks. Because he had conditioned to the bungee he came in super hard expecting resistance and he leveled me to the floor with the shoulder hit. It was glorious.


----------

